# Griechenland zerstörte schon einmal Europas Ordnung



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

Στο πλαίσιο του πολέμου δηλώσεων των τελευταίων ημερών, φαίνεται πως παίζουν μπάλα και οι ιστορικοί. Ο Δρ. Berthold Seewald, ειδικός στην Ελλάδα του Όθωνα, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, έγραψε ένα χαριτωμένο ιστορικό άρθρο στη Welt, με ενδιαφέρον φαλμεραϊερικό subtext. 

(Ομολογώ πως παραλίγο να την πατήσω από τα μετριότατα γερμανικά μου, όταν νόμισα πως το επίθετο που συνόδευε την Ελλάδα στην τελευταία παράγραφο -klamme- σήμαινε κάτι πολύ χειρότερο από αυτό που σημαίνει στην πραγματικότητα: νόμισα πως σημαίνει clammy, και προς στιγμήν έμεινα ενεός με αυτό που νόμισα ότι είναι ρατσιστικό ξέσπασμα.)

Η τουρκοσλαβική Ελλάδα ως απειλή για την Ευρώπη λοιπόν. Δεν ξεμπερδεύουμε εύκολα ούτε με τα αφηγήματα περί συνέχειας, ούτε με τα αντίθετά τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Και πού να πάρει είδηση ο ιστορικός όταν μας έδιωξαν από τη Λατινική Νομισματική Ένωση επειδή κλέβαμε στο ποσοστό χρυσού στο ασημένιο πεντόδραχμο (το «κοινό» νόμισμα που υποτίθεται ότι ήταν ίδιο σε όλες τις χώρες...).

According to Financial Times, another major problem of the LMU was that it failed to outlaw the printing of paper money based on the bimetallic currency. A weakness which was exploited by France and Italy that printed banknotes to fund their own endeavours, effectively "forcing other members of the union to bear some of the cost of its fiscal extravagance by issuing notes backed by their currency". Greece also caused problems. According to the BBC, "its chronically weak economy meant successive Greek governments responded by decreasing the amount of gold in their coins, thereby debasing their currency in relation to those of other nations in the union and in violation of the original agreement". Greece was formally expelled from the Latin Monetary Union in 1908. It was readmitted in 1910, however (γουίκη).


----------

